
US Companies Ramping Up General Data Protection Regulation (GDPR) Budgets - based2
http://www.pwc.com/us/en/increasing-it-effectiveness/publications/gdpr-readiness.html
======
based2
[http://www.pwc.com/us/en/increasing-it-
effectiveness/publica...](http://www.pwc.com/us/en/increasing-it-
effectiveness/publications/assets/pwc-gdpr-series-pulse-survey.pdf)

